# Ukon questions?



## noz03

I sadly left Japan years ago, but will never forget the amazing power of ukon to save me from those horrible hangovers after a few too many nihonshus. So now I am planning to get some imported to my new home in Germany but I hear since I left there has been huge advances in the hangover cure world. So I'm just wondering which one to get? I used to take DHC pills, or ukon no chikara powder if I was expecting an especially crazy night, but now I hear there is also a "super" edition to the ukon no chikara, a bit expensive but has anyone tried it? Or any of the many other hangover cures and which do you recommend? 

Also if anyone knows any good places that ship to Germany please let me know. So far ebay has been the best I could find, but at 43 euros for 20 packs of super ukon it's a bit on the expensive side...


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Haha - come on - it's just advertising, or the whole planet would be necking the stuff


----------



## noz03

Actually the reason I am going to such effort to get them imported is because I have used them a lot and know that they work very well.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Fair enough - Ukon still seems the biggest player in the hangover market here to answer your question - not sure the best way to ship them though I'm afraid


----------



## saintdragon

noz03 said:


> I sadly left Japan years ago, but will never forget the amazing power of ukon to save me from those horrible hangovers after a few too many nihonshus. So now I am planning to get some imported to my new home in Germany but I hear since I left there has been huge advances in the hangover cure world. So I'm just wondering which one to get? I used to take DHC pills, or ukon no chikara powder if I was expecting an especially crazy night, but now I hear there is also a "super" edition to the ukon no chikara, a bit expensive but has anyone tried it? Or any of the many other hangover cures and which do you recommend?
> 
> Also if anyone knows any good places that ship to Germany please let me know. So far ebay has been the best I could find, but at 43 euros for 20 packs of super ukon it's a bit on the expensive side...


Hello 
I live in Okinawa where most of the Ukon is process. We have a huge range of Ukon products in Ukon. I was consider the other day to start a business based on Ukon.
Maybe we could talk and swap ideas.
Kind regards


----------



## workingmomintokyo

Ukon is same as Turmeric that you can get just about anywhere around the world, no? At least that's what it says on Wikipedia!!!


----------

